# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of May 2006

## Aphius

Hey guys, it's me again.  :tongue2: 

Seeker was kind enough to allow me to set the tasks again this month, so here is the dealio;

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, we cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Find a bucket with a hole in it, patch it up then fill it up with something that would've fallen out.


Advanced Lucid task: Demolish a building with your bare hands.




Now, I have to stress that you must destroy the building with your bare hands/feet. No weapons or energy blasts/spells or anything else is allowed.
You could just destroy the supports on the bottom and get it over with, or you could make it interesting and _take it apart_ by pounding the crap out of each floor.  ::D: 

Oh yes, and I expect detailed posts of your exploits, bucket or building.  ::wink:: 


While becoming giant and smashing the building is not expressly forbidden, it is consdered _unsporting_.  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

Whoa! I thought it was going to be something like mystery, but maybe next month.

But anyways, I did something similar to that (I was supposedly Godzilla in Rampart), and I destroyed a whole bunch of buildings, and fixed a whole inside a bucket, putting I believe people's heads I stomped on in it! I even killed Mario, but soon, that guy from Second Sight shot me, and as I was dying, he lifted me in the air with his mind.  ::D:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(nesgirl119)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Whoa! I thought it was going to be something like mystery, but maybe next month.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Well that's interesting enough but I don't count doing it before.  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *
> Mystery? 
> Well that's interesting enough but I don't count doing it before.*



Yep, I mean something like talking to God, etc.

That is okay, because I just like to complete the task before it is assigned. Go Rampart!

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(nesgirl119)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Yep, I mean something like talking to God, etc.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



The old game?  ::|:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *
> That's silly, why would I assign that?  
> Whatever floats your boat.  
> 
> The old game?*



I was just wondering, since Seeker was thinking about doing that.
Yeah! Maybe next time, I should do it as a character I create in Blender!

Yep, the old game!

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Yep, the old game!*



Well if that's the case,

_GO PONG!_

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Well if that's the case,
> 
> GO PONG!*



Yeah, use a pong ball to fix the leak in the Bucket, then play Pong in it!  ::D:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *hat is okay, because I just like to complete the task before it is assigned. Go Rampart!*



I still don't get it. How the heck do you do always complete the task before it's assigned? I mean last month's I understand, everyone wants to go back in time/swallow a goldfish. but patching a bucket? That isn't something I would ever think of unless I was creating a weird task for people. (Like Aphius.) I am completely confuzzled by how you do it, Nesgirl. Do you have some phycic premonition abilities or something?

----------


## italianmonkey

sounds less perturbing that the horrible fish thing (that i completely refused even to mind about  :Oops:   )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey Nes.....


...Rampart? Don't you mean Rampage?

----------


## Chympara

Hmm, I seemed to have done the advanced lucid task in a non lucid dream a while a go.  I jumped out of my bedroom window, then threw my friend's house into another house.  Then I proceeded to rip the road out of the ground and whip it around like... a whip.

Destroying a building should be lots of fun.  I hope in my next lucid I will have enough "lucid stamina" to accomplish this awesome feat of brutality.

The bucket one seems kind of lame, though :<

----------


## A.Bit.Crazy

Finally! something i'm good at! Destruction!   ::evil::    If I have my way...i'll demolish all of New Jersey...Heh-Heh-Heh...

I know! before i destroy the biuldings,i'll stay on the roof and snipe some people out!   ::sniper::  

And Uh...Chympara...you triple posted  8) 

 ::bump::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Hey Nes.....
> 
> 
> ...Rampart? Don't you mean Rampage?*



I think there was also called a game called Rampart as well....You're right. Rampart was a battlefield game. I meant Rampage...Oops!  :Oops:  





> Nesgirl. Do you have some phycic premonition abilities or something?[/b]



No, I just like to figure out the tasks before they happen. Once you master LDing, you can do things like that....
and I am a somewhat guess wizard, too!  :Oops:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Chympara+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Chympara)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The bucket one seems kind of lame, though :<[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Well, that clears things up a bit, I was wondering why you were referring to a game like that.  :tongue2: 
I played the new version of Rampage a little while ago, good stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## Wildman

Rampart was an awesome game! It's like tetris with cannons, castles, and mind control balloons (literally). And you got to guillotine your opponents when you won a multiplayer game!



If the middle ages kicked this much ass, I need a time machine. No sarcasm intended.

----------


## nesgirl119

I completed the LD task:
LD 
I was right in the middle of a Famine (yikes), and since there was nothing I could do about it, I patched a hole inside a bucket with all of the food I hated, and was so angry I was demolishing a building, too with my bare hands. Then rain came down, and the scene disappeared into today, where I was going to school and everything. All the while, I knew I was dreaming, but I was excited to see what would happen next!

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(nesgirl119)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I was right in the middle of a Famine (yikes), and since there was nothing I could do about it, I patched a hole inside a bucket with all of the food I hated[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Oh come on Nesgirl, surely you of all people can give us a bit more detail than that, where's the juicy details?  :tongue2: 

We need more info! C'mon details!  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Oh come on Nesgirl, surely you of all people can give us a bit more detail than that, where's the juicy details? 
> 
> We need more info! C'mon details!*



I did patch it with stale food (food I wouldn't eat in other words), because it was like cement

Okay, Okay! I was using my fists to punch down a building, taking out my anger on it, and even after I destroyed it, I continued to stomp on it, angry about being fed awful food (which I used inside the bucket), and put the dust left from what I destroyed in there.  ::D:

----------


## Distant Clone

I had a MILD, well MID at least. I had three approaches. The dream was also quite long, I'll skip to the good parts.

*Option 1*. Smacking the steel support beam. 
I did this, but I did not hit the support hard enough. I was inside an office building, and the walls and floors got a little tipsy, they started curving. Soon everything returned to normal.

*Option 2*. Giant Playing Card Building
After a fight broke out, I visualized a new scene and teleported there. I saw an approximately 50 foot tall building that was primarily yellow. It was made out of nothing but playing cards. I simply walked up to it, pulled the front most, center card out from under it. It was relatively stable, and I ran away from it so I could see the entire building fall. 

While I was running, about the lower third of the building started to give way. It was like a little crack ran vertically up the building. The cards fell into each other, and the divide was mainly horizontal. It was not like a six foot hole, but only less than one inch. The gap would oscillate back and forth sporadically about six feet as it slowly climbed up. 

Slowly, the cards started stacking on top of each other, until the crack ran all the way up to the dome of the "state capitol" looking building. In one swift move, everything dropped down, and collapsed inward to each other. After all was said and done, there was a huge pile of playing cards.

I wondered if that would count and I ran into Seeker. He told me "No" so I teleported to a new location, I was looking for ruins, something that would fall easily.

*Option 3* - Stone castle looking place.
I saw a big house made primarily of unstable stone. Far in the distance when my nephew raced towards me way to fast and held my arm and distracted me. Then the neighbor's car alarm went off for like the fifth time that night, and it was 5:45 in the morning. Auugh so frustrating.

Other than that, the dream was unnecessarily violent. If this does not count, I will probably choose to do the bucket one after that.

----------


## Aphius

Well I don't really think that the card tower/building counts.  ::wtf2:: 
Although maybe a second opinion from Seeker?  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

I don't think it was Lucid, was it?

----------


## PhilipJFry

While, for the first time ever, I managed to memorize a task I couldn't really do it.

I was in the woods and some wild animals were about to attack me. As I realized I was dreaming I memorized the building task so I thought "fuck this" and flew up. Immediately I saw some buildings. I chose a gorgeus looking skyscraper (chew off more than I could bite). *I decided to destroy it by flying into it at full speed*. I almost missed the whole building but managed to break some windows on the side. I turned back and tried again but didn't hit it (it was really hard!). Normally I don't have problems with flying but I guess it's not the best style to destroy buildings with. After about 5 attempts I woke up. That dumb building survived me...

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I don't think it was Lucid, was it?[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Lucid or not I don't think a card building really counts.  :tongue2: 
There was no destroying really, just a removed card.  :smiley:  

Nice try there Fry, you almost had it.  ::D:

----------


## PhowaBoy

For the first time, I remembered the lucid task, but couldn't do it either.

Things were kind of in and out of waking since it was early in the morning.  I slipped into a dream with the intention of doing one of the lucid tasks.  I managed to maintain awareness and decided to try and knock a building down.  I conjured up a vague warehouse building, but the vividness was pretty poor.  I needed to work fast before I woke up, so I tried to rip out some of the major support structures with my hands.  I only managed to rip off some of the dry wall, and couldn't dent the structural beams.  I remember thinking outloud, "that's not going to work"...  :Mad:  stupid logical mind...

----------


## Distant Clone

*Points to profile*. Sans means without, at least I think it does. 

You know, I specifically picked delicate structures that would easily fall, I am not that violent of a person. But month after month you give me grief for the lucid tasks. 

Seeker + Aphius   ::bslap::  Clone (I tease)

That's my whole purpose, to show that what can be done in an LD can (and more easily) be done in simply a vivid dream. You all cry "it was not lucid", but everyone seems to be missing the boat.

It's alright though, for I have all the motivation I need for this month's task right here (again teasing):

----------


## PhilipJFry

Huh!? I completed the task? kick ass!

I said it already but I'm gonna say it again: I just broke some windows, nothing else. That qualifies as demolishing a building?

And another thing: I think the image is wrong.

----------


## Amidreaming?

theres a new rampage game. that game was the awesomeistist.  tell me more. does it have a different name

----------


## JeX

So, the dream started in some type of convenience store.  I was hiding from a person for no reason in paticular.  Well, i think realized that was dreaming because i did a couple of reality after realizing this store was one i've never seen before.  As expected, the person i was hiding from entered the convenience and proceeded to attempt to kill me.  Already lucid, i was annoyed and thus took off flying.  The guy flew after me and so i took him and flew full force into the store.  After getting out of the rumble, the person was no where to be seen and the store laid in ruins.  Eh, i didnt actually attempt to break the store, more like him, but i guess it counts right?   ::D:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *That's my whole purpose, to show that what can be done in an LD can (and more easily) be done in simply a vivid dream. You all cry "it was not lucid", but everyone seems to be missing the boat.*



Well if you wanted to prove a point, here's not the place to prove _that_ one. You _have_ to be Lucid for this.  :smiley: 

What your 'whole purpose' is, seems to be nothing new, it's the same thing people do to aid themselves in becoming Lucid. I'm prety sure it's called autosuggestion. If you say to yourself, 'I will do _insert activity here_ in my dream' enough times chances are good you'll do that in the dream. Great if you suggest realty checks.

However if you're not using autosuggestion, but just directing the dream in a certain direction, that could still be considered a brief bout of lucidity and would mean that it's not just a vivid dream, you had influenced it, be it in a small way. 

This is not taking into account the possiblity that it may have just been a 'coincidence' that you happened to do the thing you wanted to show could be done. But that theory is full of holes because when you read what the task is, it can be argued that you did it because you got the idea in your head because of reading it.

It all seems for naught though, because we all know that you can do anything you can in a LD and more when not lucid. It's just that it seems so easy because when it's not lucid and you don't do it, you don't notice, but when it's not lucid and you _do_ do it, it seems effortless because you didn't really put any effort in. Besides originally suggesting to yourself to do it.  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I wish i woulda seen this yesterday -_- i had my longest Ld yesterday lol

----------


## Nikolaa

i know exetly what i'm gonna destroy,the wite hous  ::evil::   ::banana::  pentagon,and the twin trade centers  ::evil::   and say hello to Bush   ::cheers::   ::sniper::   ::angel::   ::drink::

----------


## JeX

So uh, does my lucid dream count as completing the advance task?

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

Heh, the advanced task was easy.. it happens often in my dreams, just not with bare hands/feet.

I just went through the building (which just looked like a regular ''brown/red'' brick flat-thing house) at lightspeed, smashing everything in my way, till it collapsed.
Lots of dust & debris  :tongue2: 

Meh, the other task, guess I'll try doing that soon.

----------


## italianmonkey

> _Originally posted by Nikolaa_
> *i know exetly what i'm gonna destroy,the wite hous   pentagon,and the twin trade centers   and say hello to Bush    *



it's the second time in my life i agree with you

----------


## Roxas

Im going to learn how to fly different directions but up.

----------


## HyperNova

> _Originally posted by Roxas_
> *Im going to learn how to fly different directions but up.*



You have this thing about telling EVERBODY that you can only fly upwards!
I would do the Task if i could actually remember anything that i want to do during a LD  :tongue2:

----------


## funky_chicken182

Is it legal to make our fists and hands grow or turn metal or something?

P.S. By the way i like the building idea...

----------


## pj

WOO HOO!!! TWO FOR ONE!

I'm with my dog, traveling in my old green band van. We are going through a cramped, hilly neighborhood with tiny cottage-like houses. I lose control of the van, and it gets stuck on the front lawn of one of these small homes. I think that it would be great if this were a dream and RC... and it is.

I want to find a bucket with a hole in it. How do I do that? I go inside. There is stuff EVERYWHERE. The DC living there asks what I'm doing, and I don't reply. I go into a storage room and look. I am scanning shelves of stuff, looking for anything that might even PASS as a bucket.  I try to imagine a bucket, even pretending to pick one up and hoping it will appear, but it doesn't. I decide to try someplace else and go back out to my van. When I get in, the dream starts fading, so I close my eyes and spin, repeating, I'm dreaming to myself.

I open my eyes and am still in the van, in the back. Now my daughter is with me too. I tell her and the dog to wait here while I go do a couple things. We are parked outside of another small cottage. A group of people are leaving it. It is almost dawn. The lights are all out, but the door is open. I go inside, stepping around another departing DC. There is a sign on the inside of the door reminding people to turn out the lights when leaving. I turn on the lights... and they work!  I RC again, just to make sure, and am indeed dreaming.

I go into the kitchen and find a small black plastic bucket. There is no hole, so I take a Ginsu knife and cut a hole in the corner. Then I fill it with water, and it leaks. Laying on the counter are small pieces of pink plastic, so I find one that fits and stick it in the hole. I carry it into the living room and pour the water on the plasma television. One down. I return the bucket to the kitchen and study my hands for a couple moments. As they stabilize, I kiss them. They are warm and all there, with every scar and dent.  I go back out to the living room.

My daughter walks in. I tell her to go wait in the van, because there is something else I have to do. She goes. In the corner is a beautiful old archtop guitar with a single pickup. It is blond, laying there with the case open. I strum it, and it is in perfect tune. While one of my goals is to compose a piece of music, I am intent on destroying this house with my bare hands and decide not to take the time to run it out to the van.

I start at the door frame, grabbing the side of it and ripping it away. I toss it outside, and continue down the wall. As I continue, I realize that I should go outside so the house doesn't fall on me. As I work around, larger and larger pieces of the house are pulling away. I rip them off and throw them back, working around, until the house collapses in a magnificent pile of rubble and a dust cloud rises. The sun has now risen, shining down on my SECOND complete success at achieving a goal in a lucid dream.

I return to the van. As I'm explaining to my daughter why I did that, the dream rapidly fades and an RC proves I'm really awake. Time to break out the computer.

----------


## wombing

wow pj, impressive lucid!   :smiley:  

  I lose control of the van, and it gets stuck on the front lawn of one of these small homes._ I think that it would be great if this were a dream_  and RC... and it is. 

 ::mrgreen::  

  sweet that you found a guitar, and it was fully functional...hope you get a chance to spend some quality time playing air guitar in a future lucid (get it?...*air* guitar...lucid dreams are ephermal...ahhh, bah....  :tongue2:   )
--------

  yet again, i managed to remember a lucid task and try it, but failed...  ::|:   i guess i should look at it as a positive step though.

  became lucid in my kitchen, watching the hands of the clock spin rapidly...walked to the cupboard and grabbed a heavy steel pot (hell, it IS a bucket), but there was no hole in it...

  i tried to push a hole through it with my finger, but it wouldn't give....dream faded soon afterwards....

----------


## Wolffe

BAH!!! Last night, I was just about to go do the task, when I awoke!! Goddamn it ~_~

----------


## pj

> _Originally posted by wombing_
> *wow pj, impressive lucid! **



Thank you!  It sounds like you were well on the way too.

This was the first time I was successful at deciding something in advance and carrying it out like this.  I'm still geeked from it.

I had another LD this morning and did get to do some improvising on piano.  I had wanted to play in front of an audience, but woke before getting there... but I did play two improvisations backstage.  Nothing memorable came from them though.

That leaves only one thing on my short list of goals.  Time to come up with some new ones!





> sweet that you found a guitar, and it was fully functional...hope you get a chance to spend some quality time playing air guitar in a future lucid (get it?...air guitar...lucid dreams are ephermal...ahhh, bah.... Tongue ) [/b]



Yeah... it was beautiful - like a DeAngelico.  Hated to let it sit, but I had things to do!

The plasma TV was a beaut too... too bad I can't carry stuff back into real life!

Thanks again for the kind words.  It really was quite an amazing LD... and what made it amazing was having these goals to shoot for.

----------


## Abstract Fire

Um, Aphius, do I still count?  :Sad:  I did try, but the building seemed to rebuild itself whenever I wasn't looking.


I was in front of a hospital, when all of a sudden I realised I was dreaming. The hospital looked quite strange, but it was a hospital.   ::shakehead2::  I remembered the lucid tasks... So, I flew around, bashing the walls and floors (there were no supports in sight, so I started with the bottom floor), but whenever I turned my back and looked again it looked perfectly fine.

Then a woman with three babies came up to me, one of them being really, really tiny.   ::?:  She wanted me to care for them or something, but she shoved them in my face and I was so confused I woke up.

Do I still count?  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, baby.  ::ninja:: 

05/15/2006
First Lucid Task Completed!

Hell yeah. Of the very _few_ things I remember from last nights dreams, one of them happened to be completing the lucid task of the month.  ::cooler:: 
As of right now, I dont even remember much of what I was doing before I realized I was dreaming. I had been walking down the street at night with someone, though I dont remember who. Wed come to what I think was an intersection, and I had noticed that a building off to my far right side had caught my attention. I think I had recognized it as the large church that was in my demon/ghosts dream a few nights ago. (After I awoke from that dream, I had wished I would have used that building as a dream sign, the first time, because Id been concentrating on completing the task for a while, now.) 
Whatever the reason, I suddenly realized I was dreaming while I was still walking down the street having conversation with whoever was walking next to me. Without taking another step, I remembered the lucid task and instantly turned around, pushing off with my feet and launching myself toward the building. Flying toward it, I pulled back one arm and punched out at the base of the building, my fist and body tearing through the concrete of the wall, crashing through the center and then breaking through the opposite wall and ending up outside again. I turned around and saw the church crumbling down upon itself, as this part of the dream suddenly faded away as quickly as it had began and melted into something else.

----------


## Seeker

Cool!  Congrats on your first.  Too bad I cannot give you a special rank....er that is unless you want to give up your DG rank

----------


## Wolffe

YAY! Advanced task success  :smiley:  My first one ever  ::D: 





> _Originally posted by In my dream journal I_
> *
> ...At this point I remembered that I was only just in my own bed a few minutes ago, so how could I have gone all the way to my cousins without being in a dream! *grin* Straight away I stabled myself, then tried spinning, with the intention of getting to the Norwich Union building next to my school, which I was determined to destroy. First spin and second spins failed, and I was also being careful not to hurt my hands on the furniture around me. Third spin, I realised this wouldnt harm me, so did it full speed, feeling the furniture knocking against me. This also failed, so I tried closing my eyes, and opening again, but still I was in the same place! Finally, I tried making a doorway portal appear, that would take me there, but I couldnt make it just appear. I tried making it come up through the floor, but that didnt work, so I tried making it fall outta the sky. A semi invisible door, with only the handle solid came down, so I tried opening it. On the other side was a rather inviting brick wall with ivy climbing up it, but it wasnt the right place, so I tried again. BINGO, there was the entrance to the building just outside the door. I walked through, and then tried to take off. I was unsure how it was gonna work, so I just tried to 'fly'. I went straight up, but it was rather slow. At the top of my ascent, I commanded the speed to increase, as well as my lucidity, just to be safe. I managed to float towards the building, working out how to move in all 3 dimensions. When I was close I started by tearing a girder of the building. This is easy! To sum up what happened next into one PNG and an MP3 of the tune I 'worked' to;
> 
>  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> http://toluc.com/CT%20Verdi%20-%20Requiem%...Dies%20Irae.mp3
> 
> After tearing the building to pieces, I awoke!
> ...



Man, that was great fun >: D
Cant wait for the next one!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Cool! *Congrats on your first. *Too bad I cannot give you a special rank....er that is unless you want to give up your DG rank*



Hmmm...damn...forgot all about that. 
Nah, I can't let it impose on my DG rank.  ::cooler:: 

...I can put the little wings in my sig though, right?!   ::disconcerted::

----------


## Aphius

Congratulations pj, Abstract Fire and Oneironaut!  ::aphiusiscrazy:: 

You guys did well.  ::D: 





> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *...I can put the little wings in my sig though, right?! **



Yeah, of course!  ::-P:

----------


## Abstract Fire

My first advanced task, my second task in a row and my second task ever!

I'm on a roll!

----------


## Wolffe

Bring on june! :3

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Wolffe_
> *Bring on june! :3*



June will be interesting....very...  ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

Oho? Very enigmatic  ::D:

----------


## funky_chicken182

Well, my first try wasn't very succesful... well actually it was a complete failure. I was in my house and the odd lighting triggered lucidity. I was on my bed and there was a window behind me. I was just about to phase through and go flying when i remembered the lucid task for this month. So instead I tried closing my eyes and imagining beefing up my hand. that didn't work so instead i just tried punching the wood that was in the middle of the window. And i hurt my hand   :Oops:  I tried again imagineing it wouldn't hurt but it still did so i gave up and went flying instead. Any ideas on how i might be able to get strong in my dream?

----------


## Wolffe

Looooooooooooadsa ways! >: D You could try using your feet! Kicking stuff never really hurts, and since you have the strongest legs in existance, you can just kick the place to bits! I bet those legs can probably cause shockwaves that spread the damage over quite a radius too  :wink2:

----------


## Abstract Fire

I just grabbed bits and broke them off.  :smiley:

----------


## pj

> _Originally posted by Abstract Fire_
> *I just grabbed bits and broke them off.*



Exactly.  I figured that the instructions to destroy a building with your "bare hands" meant... well... with your bare hands.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> June will be interesting....very...*



  ::shock::  Dare give us a hint why?

----------


## wombing

i finally did it!!   ::D:  

  lucid task of may done, baby....ooooooh yeah  8) 

  i recently stopped smoking ganja (til july 1st), and it's amazing how my dreamlife has improved. 

  anyways, a couple nights ago it seemed like i dreamt the entire night....many distinct dreams.

  so, in one i was with a crowd of people, watching a meteor shower...with each one the entire mass would chant "one....two...three....FOUR!...five"

  at around twenty i became lucid, and suddenly found myself at my home on the patio. after a brief float i saw a bucket with two staggered holes in it (like olympic rings).  there was also a square piece of flat plastic, a round sponge, and a few other buckets, one of which had water in it.

  i tried to place the plastic over the staggered holes, but the water still leaked out...i quickly caught it in a sound bucket to save the water... then i found another bucket with a round hole in it. i placed the spherical sponge in it, with the square plastic overtop..

  and...SUCCESS!! only a couple drops slipped out, and then nothing.

  so i rejoiced and moved on to other things   ::wink::  

  all in all it was a very cool lucid..i was very calm, collected, and not rushed in any way.

  badge me up!   :smiley:

----------


## Abstract Fire

Congrats, Wombing!  ::D: 

Have I ever mentioned how much I love those penguins?

----------


## wombing

i don't believe you've mentioned it abstract...glad you like them.  watched them for about 5 minutes the first time i saw that clip  :smiley:

----------


## MisterBubbles

> _Originally posted by Nikolaa+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Nikolaa)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				i know exetly what i'm gonna destroy,the wite hous  * pentagon,and the twin trade centers  *and say hello to Bush * * * *[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Euro trash at it's best.

----------


## Seeker

Folks, no discussion of politics allowed in the Lucid Task topics.

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by MisterBubbles_
> *
> 
> Euro trash at it's best.*



Flamey   ::shock::

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

I was really in a bad mood last night and I completed the advanced task. It didn't take as long as I thought it would. It was like hitting styrofoam or something of the sort. Very fun though, good task.

----------


## wombing

both tasks completed!   8)  

  a few minutes into a lucid i was flying around when i saw some buildings about 60 feet below...i aimed for one that looked like a cross between the eiffel tower and a skyscraper...i tried to aim for the base, but my control was sketchy at this point and i didn't make a hit on the support, but passed through the wall like it was a sheet of paper.

  so i gave up on that one and dove in at another smaller building with four steel support beams at the base. i was in third person as i destroyed it, like controlling a video game character..flew into one of the support beams and cleaved it, then kicked down the rest ninja style   ::wink::  

  not as realistic as i would have liked (it almost looked like godzilla destroying a model in one of those old films), but i did it!

  can't wait for june   ::aphiusiscrazy::   :Boxing:   ::muffin::

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

Could I please have the fact that I have completed the task taken off of my name area?

----------


## arby

fixing a hole in a bucket.... rofl.....

Thats so bad that i was actually temped to do it XD

heres what happened:

i picked up the bucket in my right hand. it was blue with one of those metal handle things at the top. then i put a peice of duct tape on the bottem (i swear that that wasn't there a moment ago lol).  anyways the duct tape was blown off by a spray of water that was spraying from the bottem (the bucket was empty...). so then i tried putting duct tape on the inside but that was just blown right through the hole. so then i put the bucket inside another bucket  ::-P: . the bucket started filling up and overflowing so i got distracted and when i looked back at the bucket it was one complete bucket.

Then i decided that i'd better go fly to space where it doesn't really matter where things don't need to make sense rofl.

confusing dreams are still the most fun though. XD

----------


## danbarber

I tried the advanced task, I punched my bedroom wall. IRL, this would have shook the house, in the dream it didn't make a sound. I punched a window, IRL my fist would have gone straight through, again nothing happened. 

Damnit  :Mad:

----------

